

Facebook, I just can't quit you - dolinsky
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-daum-facebook-20101007,0,2696276.column

======
jbail
To summarize: If you're not on Facebook, you're invisible, irresponsible, not
modern and uncivilized. Wow. Not having a Facebook account makes me a horrible
person apparently.

